# tikka t3, 308



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

hey guys just wanted your input on the scope i should put on my new tikka t3 lt. weight. it is 308, and i will be hunting deer g hogs yotes and every thing in this area. i will also target shoot this rifle more than anything. i was looking at a simmons 6-20 varmint/target. i am also on a tight budget. any ideas.
thanx guess.
tyler :sniper:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive got a 25-06 in the t3. Its a sweet gun i really like it. Straight shooting and the weight isnt too bad.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

6-20 seems a little overkill to me, but the 308 can be a long range accurate caliber and many benchrest shooters would use a scope of that power. I understand that you are on a tight budget (I'm there too, man) but the old adage is spend all you can afford on optics, it won't be money wasted. I don't have a lot of experience with Simmons, haven't heard anything bad. There is a site you might check out. I think it is www.CDD. Catalog with a lot of discounted products.


----------

